# Raft and Trailer storage



## dingdong (May 27, 2016)

Hello all,

Long time lurker...first time poster....

What do you folks do with your raft and trailer for storage? I have two hurdles to get over.

1. CCR's where I live do not allow me to park it out front.
2. Wife doesn't want it in our garage or backyard.

Self-Storage Facility? anyone do this? how much do you pay?

any advice is helpful

thanks,

Dingdong


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

First, welcome! 

Second, love the username - I wish it were mine now. Very fitting, for me anyways.

3rd, My wife didn't want ours in the garage either but I just put it there one day and it's been there ever since. She complains now and again but I just Jedi-mind trick her. You could always try that.

I have several friends that have not yet taken this advice and rent storage units. I know one said he was paying $100/month (I choked). I can't imagine it being a lot less then that and what a waste of cash... 

Maybe you could buy your wife some Jewelry and say she could keep it if you got to put the boat in the yard at least - or give her $100 cash every month, then take it away to pay the storage unit - that might drive the point home!

Do you have any friends you can take advantage of? I have stored several peoples boats in my yard over the years...

Other than that, I got nothin'


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Tell your wife it is going in the garage because you like your raft more than her. 

If she does not like that idea tell her it is going in the living room.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

or you could do like OB1Coby and sell it every fall and buy a new one every spring - that way you'd only have to store it for the summer... 

That's not fair, he's probably on the Lochsa and can't defend himself. :twisted:

Probably be a wash financially after wasting $1200 a year on storage.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Come park it at my house. I wont take it on anything over a class 4ish... I promise


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Move out, and become a full time river rat. You will not have to worry about storage if it's always in use or transit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

sounds like your wife is unreasonable. but I don't know the size of your back yard, mine is pretty big given the neighborhood I live in. I park my trailer behind the fence on the side of the house. (out of sight from any windows in the house, and the back porch) 

works good for me. keep it tarped all the time.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Depends on if you are OK with it outside or not. Covered storage is much more expensive. I used to keep mine at a self storage place until they jacked their rates. Maybe more secure though. Then I went through craigslist and found a lady nearby with a huge lot in kind of a rural area, $40 for both my camper and raft/trailer. I have a cover for the raft. 

For me it's worth it to free up my garage space and I can't park it outside.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Move to a covenant-free neighborhood?


----------



## SLVCampo (Jun 25, 2015)

Find a new wife...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't condone finding new wife over boat parking. Finding new housing likely much easier.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

New Wife! Possibly new housing to( fuck HOA's, bunch of medelin' busy body's!!) On second thought, probly should just take Elks advice.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Does the wife enjoy the raft?
If so tell her to "want in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up first"
I'm happily divorced


----------

